# PetSmart Plants?



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I just went to petsmart and saw they had these plants in little tubes in their plant section. Apart from the anubias, I didn't recognize any of the other plants. Despite this, I went ahead and bought 3 plants labled for aquariums; they were an anubias, a peacock fern, and a white ribbon plant. Guess what... I came home and looked up how to care for them, and I figure out of those three plants, only one is good in water! Does anyone know if there is something else asides from the anubias that petsmart sells that isn't mislabled and is an actual aquarium plant?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not many of the plants in tube are aquatic plants as you just found out and that is so wrong of them to do this to people. Even some of the plants in tanks are not true aquatic plants like the Mondo grass I have seen at that place.

What you can do sometimes is grab a plant book off the shelf when your are there and look them up before you buy......I hope you can take those non-aquatic plants back and get your money back.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Books? My petsmart doesn't sell any books  . Chances are I'll be able to return them, or at least swap them out for some more anubias. I'm halfway tempted to just bring along a laptop, hope and pray the store has internet, and ask everyone's opinions on the plants I want to get XD jk, jk.

Apart from anubias and java fern (which the store doesn't carry), are there any foreground plants and tall plants you would advise I look for?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Bacopa monnieri, cabomba caroliniana and pulchermia, egeria densa, egeria najas, hygrophlia corymbosa and difformis, ludwigia natans and palustris, myriophyllum heterophyllum, rotala indica, shinnersia rivularis

Just a few to get you started, not sure what they have


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Bleh. I've bought Java Fern, Water Wisteria, and Amazon Swords from the petsmart tubes. You just have to be careful with them, it really sucks that they're mislabeling most of their plants. =/ I'm not too sure if they sell any decent foreground plants though... Both the wisteria and the swords I have are definitely getting getting fairly large. If you can order online, there's quite a few places that you can buy all kinds of different plants from and have them shipped to you at a decent price. :B


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I was checking out their "Marimo" ball yesterday, they had things living in them, I was creeped out
a. they're not real marimo moss balls
b. they looked unhealthy
c. they had thing living in them (eek! I don't want to bring unwanted critters into my tanks)
Anyhow this got me thinking if it's even safe to bring home aquatic plants from petsmart, might they bring disease and etc into my tanks?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

OldFishLady: Thank you very much~  I'm not sure how many I'll be able to find, Petsmart doesn't have that great of a selection, but I'll be sure to look.

Arzela: I wish I could order online... but my mom would freak on me. I just spent like 80 dollars on the equipment and plants and ornaments needed to set up my tank. 

SJones: I don't really know if it's safe to bring home some of the stuff they supply, but other seem alright. I get plants from them is becuase it's closest, the little tubes say it is snail free- so I'm hoping that means the plants are pest free, a good majority of the plants actually look healthy, and the store I go to keeps its bettas healthy looking and in clean cups.


----------



## Arzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, you run into that problem with plants from any pet store, really. Depends on how well they take care of their plants...I always rinse mine off real well before I put them in my tank. I know some people do really...potent salt dips to kill anything on the plants, but I've also heard that can kill the plant too. It's hard to say, but I haven't run into any problems with just rinsing my plants under tap water before putting them in my tanks. 

I would think any critters in the fake marimo balls would be eaten fairly quickly by any bettas. :B


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

hey JKfish why dont you have an picture on your avatar


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Shadow123- I want my fish to be my avatar, but I can't get any good pictures of him right now  he's stuck back in his 1/2 a gallon tank while the 10 gallon is cycling, and he's been tail biting so his tail is in shreds with huge hunks missing. I'll probably wait until he's better and in his pretty tank before I take a picture and use it as my avatar ^^


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

okay i understand i hope he gets better soon so i can see him


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

^_^ He's healing pretty fast, I already see some of the clear new fin forming here and there.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry i wrote that three times i was doing some thing wrong


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

petsmart dosent sell crypt lucens in tubes (that i know of) but if you can find it there its a really cute plant to add and grows easy and quick IME


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

TruthEqualsLies-  thanks, I'll see if I can't find something like that


----------

